# smal camper



## MrLeadfoot (Jan 4, 2011)

have you seen a smaller camper than this?


----------



## Marc008 (Jan 4, 2011)

Nope, but I love it


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 4, 2011)

now that is nice ,i think with fuel prices as they are more of us will be getting something similer .


----------



## John H (Jan 4, 2011)

Should be easy to park but that plank doesn't look too comfortable to sleep on. Also, where do I put the wife????


----------



## Firefox (Jan 4, 2011)

They didn't do themselves any favours with the styling! Looks like something out of the 1960's. Something like this could work, if it was properly designed. The Romahome Solo is winning hands down at the moment!

I'm afraid that looks like a cross between a Reliant robin and a skip


----------



## John H (Jan 5, 2011)

Firefox said:


> They didn't do themselves any favours with the styling! Looks like something out of the 1960's. Something like this could work, if it was properly designed. The Romahome Solo is winning hands down at the moment!
> 
> I'm afraid that looks like a cross between a Reliant robin and a skip


 
As someone who, many years ago, owned a Reliant Robin, I resent that insult to skips!


----------



## Firefox (Jan 5, 2011)

You're lucky I didn't bring Skodas into the equation


----------



## kangooroo (Jan 5, 2011)

Firefox said:


> The Romahome Solo is winning hands down at the moment!



Or a Roo!


----------



## Nosha (Jan 5, 2011)

Years ago there was an entertainer who travelled round in an Austin A35 saloon. He removed the back seat and the N/S/F seat and made a single bed to fit in this space, his feet were under the dash and his head was in the boot!! With a cooker behind the drivers seat! Now that IS compact camping!


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 5, 2011)

John H said:


> As someone who, many years ago, owned a Reliant Robin, I resent that insult to skips!


reliant three pin plugs mmmm ,  in 1970 myself and a few mates were in leeds on a night out, and firmly planted a reliant in the middle of a flower bed opposite the leeds general infirmary . i do hope it wasent yours was it ????????


----------



## John H (Jan 5, 2011)

mandrake said:


> reliant three pin plugs mmmm ,  in 1970 myself and a few mates were in leeds on a night out, and firmly planted a reliant in the middle of a flower bed opposite the leeds general infirmary . i do hope it wasent yours was it ????????


 
So it was you! I am still trying to get the soil out of the carpet. Mind you, we now produce a great crop of roses every year.


----------



## defitzi (Jan 7, 2011)

*small is.....*



I've had a renault kangoo "Roo" one man camper for severAL YEARS. THERE ARE FE AROUND ND THEY ARE DESIGNES TWO BERTHS. i OPTED FOR ONE BERTH BUT HAD EVERYTHING 5 GAL WATER TANK, FRIDGE 89 W SOLAR AND 3 BATTERIES, HOOKUP ETC -ALMOST NOTHING LEFT OUT AND I LIVEd ABOARD FOR MONTHS ON EWND ALL OVER EUROPE MOSTLY TOWING A SMALL SAILING BOAt too or else with a back rack and boxes added and always with a folding bike aboard one way or another. And no- I never saayed on a single site. 
Before it I had tow renault 5 "express" vans  the ones withthe wee box back which i converted and both gave sterling service for a cou+ple ofdecades supplementing my Hymer a class.
Small doesn't have to be beautiful but it needs be and if thoughtfully done- useful.


----------



## kangooroo (Jan 8, 2011)

defitzi said:


> View attachment 1897
> 
> I've had a renault kangoo "Roo" one man camper for severAL YEARS. THERE ARE FEW AROUND AND THEY ARE DESIGNES TWO BERTHS. i OPTED FOR ONE BERTH BUT HAD EVERYTHING 5 GAL WATER TANK, FRIDGE 89 W SOLAR AND 3 BATTERIES, HOOKUP ETC -ALMOST NOTHING LEFT OUT AND I LIVEd ABOARD FOR MONTHS ON END ALL OVER EUROPE MOSTLY TOWING A SMALL SAILING BOAt too or else with a back rack and boxes added and always with a folding bike aboard one way or another. And no- I never stayed on a single site.
> Small doesn't have to be beautiful but it needs be and if thoughtfully done- useful.



There are indeed a few Roos around - I have one myself (http://www.kangooroo.comli.com).  I have the 2-berth version and travelled in it from Lands End to John O'Groats and most areas in-between.  They're super vehicles, a joy to drive and perfect for wild-camping as they look just like an ordinary car and allow parking beside the 'No overnight parking for motorhome' signs with nobody batting an eyelid!

Sadly mine is now up for sale and it will be a wrench to part, but I've enjoyed every camping moment in my much-loved Roo.


----------



## Tco (Jan 8, 2011)

John H said:


> As someone who, many years ago, owned a Reliant Robin, I resent that insult to skips!


 
I once had a guided tour of the Reliant factory and one fact I always remember, After the bodies were moulded, each one was weighed. This was ensure that they didn't exceed the maximum weight allowed by law. As a result the heaviest shells were built as basic models, whilst the "GL" types, with things like radios, opening windows and other "luxuries, were built out of the lightest shells. It must have been pretty marginal on weight.


----------



## John H (Jan 8, 2011)

Tco said:


> I once had a guided tour of the Reliant factory and one fact I always remember, After the bodies were moulded, each one was weighed. This was ensure that they didn't exceed the maximum weight allowed by law. As a result the heaviest shells were built as basic models, whilst the "GL" types, with things like radios, opening windows and other "luxuries, were built out of the lightest shells. It must have been pretty marginal on weight.


 
I remember that it was a bugger to drive in snow - the rear wheels sat in the ruts left by "normal" cars and the front wheel rode on the fresh pile of snow in the middle. You ended up staring at the sky. On the other hand, I was once involved in a "sandwich" crash as the car behind pushed me into the car in front. Both of them were written off and my Reliant looked like a concertina but it was the only vehicle able to drive away from the scene! Happy days.


----------



## Basil (Jan 8, 2011)

*Then*

Then there was the Scimitar....


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Jan 8, 2011)

I love the ingenuity of some people, when I was at school a fellow student had one of those big family sidecars on a large capacity bike of some sort. He stripped the interior seats  and put in a bed, small stove arrangement in the boot if I remember right.

I've also met an American guy who lived in a Fiat 500 for many years, he slept across the back seat with his legs bent over the front passenger seat position. He lived in and around the Tanners Hatch youth hostel in Surrey whilst trying to avoid deportation!!


----------



## John H (Jan 8, 2011)

Roger said:


> I love the ingenuity of some people, when I was at school a fellow student had one of those big family sidecars on a large capacity bike of some sort. He stripped the interior seats  and put in a bed, small stove arrangement in the boot if I remember right.
> 
> I've also met an American guy who lived in a Fiat 500 for many years, he slept across the back seat with his legs bent over the front passenger seat position. He lived in and around the Tanners Hatch youth hostel in Surrey whilst trying to avoid deportation!!


 
I didn't know you could be deported for being in possession of a Fiat 500. Mind you, in Surrey.......


----------



## Mad Cow (Feb 17, 2011)

All looks fine to me but then I use my Land Rover Defender as a solo camper....

A short wheelbase Defender that is!

I upgraded to a '57 reg a couple of years ago but here's a picture of my previous one







Needless to say, It did have window blinds!

Having four wheel drive does allow you to get to some lovely out of the way places:


----------



## magbrin (Feb 18, 2011)

I have also used a swb landroover as well as a Dacia Duster (anyone else had one of those - excllent engine rubbish body & wheels as a camper - for the kids while I slummed it in a tent and the OH looked after the nursery, while we were away


----------

